# My first complete duck call



## haddenhailers (Jun 4, 2013)

Well finished my first complete duck call this weekend! Tone board and all! Let me know what y'all think, it's stabilized spalted maple. 

Thanks

Andrew



[attachment=25799]



[attachment=25800]


----------



## SENC (Jun 4, 2013)

You're already on the weekend? It's Tuesday!

Seriously, though, beautiful call!


----------



## haddenhailers (Jun 4, 2013)

SENC said:


> You're already on the weekend? It's Tuesday!
> 
> Seriously, though, beautiful call!



No, I got it done Friday, but when you find yourself awake at 2 o'clock in the morning posting or WB, words run together and cross slightly!

:morning2:

Andrew


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful call.... what no lanyard grooves?


----------



## haddenhailers (Jun 4, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Beautiful call.... what no lanyard grooves?



They're there, I just like to have small rounded ones. I think they flow better with the look of my calls.

And thank you!

Andrew


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 4, 2013)

Ahhhh yes now that u say that I see the impression of them - Sweet call. I'm working on my toneboards too


----------



## haddenhailers (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you sir! Tone boards are a bear but highly rewarding from what I've done so far. 

Andrew


----------

